# Lil bit of Brass Single reed duck call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been dying to try some of this. I had some old out of calibration 6 inch plum bobs and re-purposed them..
Cocobolo sleeved in brass with a brass liprest, single reed brass insert tuned as a timber call.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is a keeper!

I have enjoyed all your posts and creative process with the calls. I will say this one stands out in my mind as my favorite (right now until you make the next one LOL)

Really beautiful!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

That is the coolest duck call I have ever seen!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That one is awesome. I wonder how that is going to be on the lips on a cold winter day though?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Most beautiful I've seen you turn out, Mate.. I ain't worried about cold lips...but I do wonder how the brass will do in the brackish, salt grass marshes we hunt... Really don't make no difference though...that thing is too pretty to use...it goes on the mantle in the living room...honk it every now and then to annoy the wife and the dog.....LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!! Tuga, you are correct! Even tho it sounds awesome it will not see any action. It weighs to much to put on a lanyard..


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow Robert, this one is so out standing.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Robert, this one is very special and I agree with what everyone else said.


----------

